# ALPINE CDA-117 NO BASS/TREMBLE?!



## philee (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello,
I got a Alpine CDA-117 Head Unit installed today by a local audio shop. I couldn't find the bass and tremble adjustment, and the shop couldn't find it either :mean: They told me to go home and pop the Alpine Owners Cd Manual into my computer and look it up. 

So I did, and it shows that I have to push keep pressing audio and it would lead to it after the Sub woofer setting.. But it's missing. it skips onto Fader. Does anyone know if it's malfunctioned or some kind of setting I must enable? Thanks in advance!


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't think there is a basic Bass and Treble adjustment for the deck, you need to adjust the EQ bands to change the tone of it.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

First off, it's treble- not tremble.
Second, that unit doesn't have bass and treble controls, it has a much more powerful equalizer instead.


----------



## philee (Mar 23, 2010)

TREETOP said:


> First off, it's treble- not tremble.
> Second, that unit doesn't have bass and treble controls, it has a much more powerful equalizer instead.



Ooh sorry, about that treble mistake. Just strange how inside the manual it shows that it does. I've been playing with the equalizer, and it seems that my original SSL infinity head unit was playing much more better than my new head unit. 

I don't know what to do to maximize the performance of my speakers..


----------



## philee (Mar 23, 2010)

So I would have to go into my parametric eq?


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Ask your local shop to rta it and tune it for you. You have a lot of options to change and what sounds like you don't know how to use them.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

philee said:


> So I would have to go into my parametric eq?


You can select a 5-band parametric EQ, or a 7-band graphic EQ, in setup.

The parametric has more fine-tuning capability but it's a bit more complicated if you're unfamiliar with parametric EQs. I'd recommend starting with the graphic EQ until you're used to it, it gives you 2 more bands and it's pretty straightforward.

If there is a setting to get simple bass and treble adjustments, I'm unaware of it. I do know that Alpine's owners manuals suck, and half the stuff they tell you about in there requires Imprint to work. :worried:


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

philee said:


> Just strange how inside the manual it shows that it does.


 I just looked at the manual online and it says nothing about bass and treble adjustments. It shows the volume, sub level, fader, balance, blackout, etc..but nothing to do with bass and treble, so again, you will have to go into the eq section to adjust the tone of it.


----------



## philee (Mar 23, 2010)

That's what it said in my manual. Yeah, sorry I don't know much about head units.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

philee said:


> That's what it said in my manual. Yeah, sorry I don't know much about head units.


MultiEQ mode requires Imprint.


----------



## philee (Mar 23, 2010)

I am such a noob. -_-

Is it easy to do Imprint?


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

philee said:


> I am such a noob. -_-
> 
> Is it easy to do Imprint?


Do a search for Imprint, there's a plethora of information on this site alone. Basically it's an autotuning processor that you would have to buy and set up.


----------



## Gozza (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't bother with imprint for you application mate  I'm sure that using the parametric equalisers would be more than enough for you.
As suggested above, get your local shop to tune it and Bob's your uncle!


----------



## 6Deyce (Apr 30, 2010)

My question doesn't pertain to bass/treble but my audio tuner works well but when I switch to CD or USB iPhone tracks are playing but no sound. It's been really frustrating trying to mess with all the settings and nothing. How do I fix this? Someone please help.


----------

